

Tinder's Monetization Strategy Deck [pdf] - e0m
http://images.businessweek.com/bloomberg/pdfs/IACI-presentation-Sohn.pdf

======
tkimia
On slide 7: "People wanting to have affairs: Tinder Passport gives you the
perfect opportunity for an out of the city rendez-vous"

People REALLY want to tap this market, huh?

~~~
saddestcatever
... I hear there's an opening.

------
larrythedog
This just looks like a student's investment thesis / presentation.

------
bazookajoes
I'm curious what people think about this.

